# added too much ammonia what now?



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey everyone

I just started adding ammonia to the then tank. It looks like I might have added too much as it's reading around 8ppm right now. Should I just leave it...will it start to drop on it's own? Any suggestions please let me know!

Jason


----------



## Fish_Time (Sep 5, 2007)

Your best bet would probably be to just drain some of the water out and refil with new declorinated water until you get the level down to where you wanted it.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

So I guess it won't drop on it's own eh?

Jason


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It should eventually drop on it's own, but I'd do the water changes, since they're so easy to do. I've read that high levels of ammonia can inhibit the nitrifiying bacteria. Not sure what effect it'd have on your cycling time, but certainly won't speed it up. Keep in mind too that it'll only result in an elevated level of nitrite once it does drop, and then that'll result in an elevated level of nitrate. One feeds the other, then feeds the next.


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

if the level of ammonia is too high(usually higher than 4-5 ppm) the level is high enough to kill bacteria..ammonia is after all a cleaner/disinfectant.

do a 50 % water change to get the ammonia lower.
you should be fine.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> ammonia is after all a cleaner/disinfectant.


Intriguing point. I did a google and found that it disinfects by raising the pH. I would think you'd have to add quite a bit of it, though, to see that happen in an aquarium. See this link. 
Aquarium water at 2-4ppm is a very weak, diluted solution compared to what we'd use when cleaning. Interesting point, nonetheless.


----------



## Fish_Time (Sep 5, 2007)

> Quote:
> ammonia is after all a cleaner/disinfectant.
> 
> Intriguing point. I did a google and found that it disinfects by raising the pH. I would think you'd have to add quite a bit of it, though, to see that happen in an aquarium. See this link.
> Aquarium water at 2-4ppm is a very weak, diluted solution compared to what we'd use when cleaning. Interesting point, nonetheless.


I can definetly agree with that, I have noticed my pH goes up by an average of 0.5 (from 8 to 8.5) everytime I add enough ammonia to bring my tank up to 2-3 ppm.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone

I did a 50% water change and I still have 4ppm of ammonia or a little more. I am confused. I thought it should be going down daily. Is there something I am not doing right? I really want to get fish, but this seems to be taking longer than I thought. Any suggestions welcome!

Jason


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It takes about 10 days to drop. Nitrite can take another 3 weeks to drop. Unless you can get hold of some used filter media from somewhere, it'll take a few weeks or so for the whole process to complete.

4ppm is a good level to leave it for now. It's been 4 days so I'd wait another 4, and then start testing daily.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Be patient... the ammonia level will drop eventually. Don't rush things, your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Checked the tank again last night. Ammonia levels still seem to be high...maybe 4ppm or a little below. I checked nitrites and it was .25ppm. So I guess I should just leave it right now? Or should I?


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

One thing I have noticed is if you use stuff like Cycle
it will kick in the Ammonia processing bacteria really quickly

i havent noticed it helping with the nitrite processing portion


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I read here that yes you can have too much, but any amount that can give you an actual reading on your test kit isn't too much.


----------



## jsnipper (Jun 6, 2008)

if you dont have any fish then i wouldnt worry about it too much now.. just be patient and make sure you dont do this once fish are in the tank because a lot of fish cant handle drastic changes like that


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

For those of you following my saga. I checked the Ammonia today at it's reading aroung 1ppm. I checked the nitrites and it's reading between 3ppm and 5ppm. So where do I go from here? Do I need to add more ammonia? If so how do I make sure that I don't add to much (i believe my ammonia is a 5% solution). Basically I don't want to screw this up! What do I do next?

Jason


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Its hard to screw up...the way I do it, I would bring my ammonia back up to 2-3 ppm...test everday, and add enough to bring it back up to the 2-3 ppm (daily). If I remember correctly, it took almost three weeks for my Nitrites to drop back to 0. Be patient, this takes the longest, it will happen. After my nitrite dropped to zero, my nitrates were off the chart and took a series of partial WC's to get them down.


----------



## Fish_Time (Sep 5, 2007)

What worked for me was adding enough ammonia to get the level up to 2 ppm. I added that amount to my tank every 24 hours until my nitrites and ammonia read zero 24 hours after adding the ammonia.
I tested my nitrites and ammonia daily right before I added more ammonia. My ammonia level read zero and my nitrites read .25 ppm for about two weeks then one day they both read zero and I knew it had worked. Remimber to keep adding the ammonia daily until you get your fish or all your bacteria will die.
I just recently added 39 Mbuna all about 1 1/2 inches in length and had no sign of ammonia or nitrites.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Add enough amonia to bring it back up to 3ppm. and test every day. keep your amonia at 3ppm and you will know you are finished when your amonia AND nitrates fall to zero within 24 hours of bringing your amonia back up to 3ppm. Test your nitrates as well as they will be climbing. When the cycle is complete your nitrates will be pretty high so you will have to do a fair size water change before adding your fish. Stop adding amonia 24 hours before you get your fish and test your water before your trip to the store! :thumb:


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok so I checked the tank today and these are the readings I got.

Nitrate 5.0ppm
Nitrite 2.0ppm (could be 5.0ppm the colours were really hard to tell)
Ammonia 0.50ppm

I added some more ammonia this morning. Is that what I am supposed to do? Am I on track?

Jason


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Can nobody comment I don't want to screw this up?


----------



## MMB (Nov 14, 2007)

Relax , and re read the previous posts .

You are right on track.

If you are the impatient type you can go to a trusted aquarium store, and ask the manager to give you some used filter material from a well established tank.
Material that is well used, and in need of changing anyway.
Most managers will be more then happy to accommodate with the promise of future business.
You can do then same if you have a friend with a long time set up.
If you can transport the filter material in some tank water from their filter, to your filter quickly, much of the bacteria will survive the trip. 
The quicker, the better. Maybe 30 minutes, or less.
This will usually finish the cycle in 2, or 3 days.
I've done this many times, and it works well.

Or you can just be patient .


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. So when I get this used filter material does it go in my c-360 canister filter or in the tank? Do I need to be worried about disease?

Jason


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Today I went to test the tank Ammonia was about 2.0ppm and Nitrites was 0ppm. What does that mean? What should I do next? I decided to do the nitrite test again, but the funny thing is when I first add the drops the solution is purple. When the 5 minutes are up it's light purple. When I go away for a bit and come back it's light blue (0ppm) Is that normal. Please answer I don't want to screw this up, since it's been going on for awhile now.

Jason :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you add any ammonia before testing? Sounds like the ammonia bacteria hasn't turned the day's dose into nitrite. When ammonia and nitrite test 0 each, do a good water change (50%ish) and add fish.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I added Ammonia that morning and the test was done at night! It's weird when I do the Nitrite test when I first add the drops its purple. But after 5 minutes it's almost a clear/grey colour which isn't even on the little card!


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

hey i have the same problem. nitrite initially is 1ppm then becomes 0.5ppm after 5min then i wait 20min its 0ppm.

i called aquarium pharmaceutical and told me i have to go by the 5min color. but one thing im noticing now is that before i had to wait like 30 min to see 0ppm color. yesterday, took 15 min to see 0ppm color. maybe thats a sign of cycle coming down?

man i still have doubts whether this is working properly. 
i had my nitrite at 0.5 ppm for a week now. my ammonia cycle was done in 2-3days.


----------



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

ok this is going crazy again. now all of sudden, my nitrite is up again at 1ppm. what could be going?

today i bought 2oz of Dr Tims One and only bacteria supplement(reported same as Biospira) but 2oz is supposed to treat 30gal. i have 350gal so dont know how much it can help.


----------

